# This is quite Telling....And the MSMedia isn't Touching This except for NYTimes  !



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/30/magazine/sex-cult-empowerment-nxivm-keith-raniere.html

*This is soooo deeply tied into upper society it's disgusting.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/30/magazine/sex-cult-empowerment-nxivm-keith-raniere.html
> 
> *This is soooo deeply tied into upper society it's disgusting.*


That's been all over the media.


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's been all over the media.


*It hasn't been all over the Media......*
*If it was being presented as it should the American Public would be*
*completely OUTRAGED !*
*This disgusting scandal is DIRECTLY tied to the Clinton's and the DNC...*
*Every time the TRUTH is brought to the surface as you can see if you READ*
*the article they throw their unlimited financial resources at whom ever *
*exposes the Facts....*
*There is a Direct link in the current Tactics being used by Micheal Avenatti to *
*discredit any TRUTH that comes out about Stephanie Clifford aka Stormy Daniels*
*and her FALSE accusations about then Donald J Trump. This was set up*
*a long time ago to be used as leverage against him...Read the article and you'll*
*see the clear as a bell links.....*
*Everyone one of these women who were in this Cult were Branded with the *
*mark - a mark that is damn near impossible to remove...*
*It's right there on Stephanie Clifford's lower right hip area, same as all the*
*other women....*

*Why isn't the " #MeToo " campaign supporting these women...That's a BIG*
*question that should be asked !!!!!*

*If exposed it will bring down many high up People ...!!*

*MANY HIGH UP PEOPLE !!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Well I've heard about it well before that . . . but nice try ace reporter guy.


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Well I've heard about it well before that . . . but nice try ace reporter guy.



*There's no " ace " reporting going on Rodent.....*
*It's information that the GENERAL Public should Know about that's*
*purposely NOT being disseminated, just as the TRUTH about *
*Uranium One/Benghazi CRIMES involving Robert Mueller/Hillary Rodham Clinton.*
*Just as the Awan Bros/Debbie Wasserman Schultz/Xaviar Becerra Criminal operation *
*is being buried along with the Missing DNC server.....*
*Your Democratic Party is nothing more than a Sex Crimes Criminal Operation located*
*within the boundaries of the United States..... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Still old news and getting older. Aren't you the guy that believed pizza-gate and was ranting about jade helm, yeah, I thought so.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Aren't you the guy that believed pizza-gate and was ranting about jade helm, yeah, I thought so.


That was booty.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still old news and getting older. Aren't you the guy that believed pizza-gate and was ranting about jade helm, yeah, I thought so.


*There was No " Belief ", there were/are facts....*

*Both are still True and relevant. *

*Show the facts that dispel both.....*

*You Can't ......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *There was No " Belief ", there were/are facts....*
> 
> *Both are still True and relevant. *
> 
> ...


Pretty tough to disprove fiction . . . there's no there, there to go to just your insanity which is well established.


----------

